# Baptist Lake Norther Kent?



## fowldeception (Dec 25, 2010)

Does anyone have any info on Baptist Lake which in Northern Kent Co?


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

It's in newaygo co and you have to walk a long ways to the lake umm you can't keep the walleye if you catch one oh yeah not many people fish it. good luck


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Whitetail Freak said:


> It's in newaygo co and you have to walk a long ways to the lake umm you can't keep the walleye if you catch one oh yeah not many people fish it. good luck


i went by there Monday most of the lake was frozen, i did see a couple open/wet spots . i only fished it twice this fall and wast that impressed

wf- were did you read or here you cant keep walleye , also i like your avatar picture of that huge slab


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Baptist has been catch and release on walleye for a long long time.....and still is......and they watch it......


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

wally-eye said:


> Baptist has been catch and release on walleye for a long long time.....and still is......and they watch it......


 
thats a good thing to know- thanks

do people go there just for walleye or isn't thee that many in there


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

There's some huge ones in there but I don't even think they're safe to eat from what I've heard..... At one time the entire lake was catch and release for all species......not sure if that changed or not......


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

From the exception list 
NEWAYGO: Baptist L., no possession of walleye, channel catfish, flathead catfish, or bullheads


----------



## pshaver (Dec 14, 2010)

There's is also a baptist lake over west of gowen think Lincoln lake road. Turns into it. And that is northern kent county probably the lake that fella was talking about!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

pshaver said:


> There's is also a baptist lake over west of gowen think Lincoln lake road. Turns into it. And that is northern kent county probably the lake that fella was talking about!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Interesting I lived west of gowen (lincoln lake rd) for 30yrs and never heard of this baptist lake in northern kent county, I'm interested where this lake is pshaver!!


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

Baptist is north of 22mile (newaygo cty), has alot of small panfish, many hammer handles, and a good qty of bass. I hear it has some crappie and walleye too, but never caught any. not many ice fish it, think that there are better places to ice fish.


----------



## pshaver (Dec 14, 2010)

Its off 19 mile and larsen a little lake called baptist lake I lived in howard city but spent a lot of time in trufant gowen greenville and traviling down 19 mile before it turns into lincoln lake I swear there's a baptist lake north of there maybe I'm wrong lol but I can't check because I'm here living in gulfport mississiPpi now!! ).:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pshaver (Dec 14, 2010)

And yes there's one there too in newago county fished there when I was a kid not good fishing a lot better spots!!!! Good luck ice fishing wish I was there fishing lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fowldeception (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks for the responses i fished it a few years back and only caught one little perch, i wanted to try it for walleye but heard that it was shut down and seems like it still is.... just wished there was a good walleye lake a little closer to Grand Rapids


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

I gave up on fishing Baptist lake in Newago Co over 30 years ago we used to go there to swim when I was a kid. As for stocked walleye in Kent Co you have Lincoln lake and Long lake also have private stockings on Maston, Sand and Versluis lakes. You can look up stocking info on a county by county or species basis on the DNR website.


----------



## pshaver (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes I used to swim there too!! Lol not quite 30 years ago but 25 ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

pshaver that is bass lake and yes that has a few very few walleye in it also. I still swim in baptist lake with the kid uh oh.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

try whitefish lake , SE of baptist lake in newaygo cty.


----------



## eq_dent (Feb 16, 2011)

PShaver, I believe you are talking about bass lake. i grew up in that area and have been on almost every accesible lake in that area


----------



## fishinggills (Jan 25, 2011)

fish in the summer a few gills, but boat ramp not good


----------

